# Canon 6d low ISO



## cpsico (Feb 15, 2016)

Funny how i hear about how bad canon sensors are at low iso with all these silly test dxo uses. If the 6d is this good, how awesome will the 1dx II be? 
shot at iso 100
shot one as is from raw 
shot two raised 5 stops in photoshop
shot 3 100 percent shadows raised 
For everyone that is worried about these silly test and has tons of canon glass just get a 6d and sleep well knowing it was the cheapest full frame that also has a sensor that is pure magic.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 15, 2016)

Those people who complain and moan about "how Canon DR is bad" do photography. They do exercises to push the shadows, just because they want to prove they can.

I did not see photographers using color positive film, claiming about as poor was the dynamic range of Kodachrome. Even today I do not see real photographers complaining that so may push the shadows "only" three stops instead of five stops.


----------



## cpsico (Feb 15, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Those people who complain and moan about "how Canon DR is bad" do photography. They do exercises to push the shadows, just because they want to prove they can.
> 
> I did not see photographers using color positive film, claiming about as poor was the dynamic range of Kodachrome. Even today I do not see real photographers complaining that so may push the shadows "only" three stops instead of five stops.


I agree its far from the sole measure of image quality, most pictures look there best when shot near the proper exposure within a stop anyway.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 16, 2016)

If there is one thing about the 6D I truly appreciate, it's the image sensor. I shoot with the 5D3 as my primary body, and will sling the 6D over my shoulder as a backup with an alternate lens - usually for detail shots at weddings. The difference in color between the two cameras is noticeable in my opinion. The 6D can capture beautiful photos. The biggest issue I have with shooting the 6D is actually not its autofocus...which was horribly crippled by Canon - it's the white balance and metering sensor. I shoot RAW, so it's not a major issue to correct the color shift, but DAMN is it always way off when I'm shooting next to the 5D3.

Also, the whole dynamic range thing is just so crazy out of proportion these days. I see the value in DR and I think Nikon/Sony sensors are pretty extraordinary. I think their colors are usually a bit too unrealistic, and Nikon guys will complain our colors are too warm - (aka accurate and pleasing) - so it's a matter of opinion. I don't jump ship. I love my Canon lenses, how the the company treats me, and haven't had a problem with my gear holding back my creativity.


----------



## cpsico (Feb 17, 2016)

LSXPhotog said:


> If there is one thing about the 6D I truly appreciate, it's the image sensor. I shoot with the 5D3 as my primary body, and will sling the 6D over my shoulder as a backup with an alternate lens - usually for detail shots at weddings. The difference in color between the two cameras is noticeable in my opinion. The 6D can capture beautiful photos. The biggest issue I have with shooting the 6D is actually not its autofocus...which was horribly crippled by Canon - it's the white balance and metering sensor. I shoot RAW, so it's not a major issue to correct the color shift, but DAMN is it always way off when I'm shooting next to the 5D3.
> 
> Also, the whole dynamic range thing is just so crazy out of proportion these days. I see the value in DR and I think Nikon/Sony sensors are pretty extraordinary. I think their colors are usually a bit too unrealistic, and Nikon guys will complain our colors are too warm - (aka accurate and pleasing) - so it's a matter of opinion. I don't jump ship. I love my Canon lenses, how the the company treats me, and haven't had a problem with my gear holding back my creativity.


I think it needs a better LCD in the back also, my 5d II has a much better one


----------



## cpsico (Feb 21, 2016)

Here are some more nice iso 100 shots, standard sharpening. A shadow push here, a pulled highlight there. I regret all the time i was a camera snob towards this little gem!!


----------



## PhotoGuy (Feb 22, 2016)

I am impressed by the 6D's color straight out of camera. DR is good enough - quoting DXO "anything above 12 Stops is excellent".
First shot out of camera.
Second shot shadow + exposure push in lightroom


----------



## Ladislav (Feb 22, 2016)

I only have a "low iso noise" issue when I shot a complete dark scene with limited light source. I need to expose based on light source to get nice details but that will make the rest of the image almost black. Bringing back at least some details to the rest of the image usually requires a lot of noise reduction even with relatively mild increase in shadow recovery and exposure.

On the other hand I consider it expected behavior. The scene has a huge dynamic range and I don't think few more stops of DR would significantly change it.

I was trying to find some example I already have exported from LR and this should point out what kind of images I'm talking about:


----------



## zim (Feb 22, 2016)

cpsico said:


> shot at iso 100
> shot one as is from raw
> shot two raised 5 stops in photoshop
> shot 3 100 percent shadows raised



I prefer the first one  ;D


----------

